# Been using a FP for a week



## Seer (Nov 1, 2011)

I got this FP in a PITH on another board and let it sit for a year and finally started using it.  I found it to be a little scratchy but it forces me to write clearly and I actually am starting to prefer it over a ball point I carry.  I am using the stock nib and ink which is a nono from what I have read here.  The pen is a PSI Classic and I am thinking of buying a few larger kits as my hands are big.  I do like writing with it and intend to keep using it.


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 1, 2011)

The nib may just need to be "tuned".  Look in the library and you will see some articles about how to get it smooth.  If you draw circles both cw and ccw you will find the spots that scratch.  Over time that scratching can cause the nib to clog up with tiny bits of paper, and then you will have fun cleaning it.  Best bet is to tweak it a little to get it tuned up.   

Just my 2¢.


----------

